# Noma 825 reverse works/forward doesn't



## pjforward (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a Noma 825 with a problem. It won't drive in forward when there is any resistance. Reverse works perfectly fine. I checked the belts and there are no issues, I checked the clutch cable and it is adjusted fine. Next I figured it was as simple as the friction disc but after looking and comparing to a new one it it looks barely used with little/no wear. I put the snowblower on blocks and the rubber makes what appears to be strong contact with the disc in forward gears. I checked the rubber for grease and nothing. When trying to move the wheels when snowblower is engaged the wheels do not slip at all. 

My dad thinks it might be the trunion bearing. Could that be it? What function does the trunion bearing serve exactly? Why will the snowblower drive in reverse perfectly fine but not forward? 

Please help!


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

looking in the underside of your blower, prob to the left of the friction disc you should see 2 chains, one from a sprocket on the friction wheel shaft to a sprocket on another shaft. the other shaft then has a second sprocket on it and there is a chain from that sprocket to a sprocket on the drive axle. check them for wear I have a brute made by murray with the same problem as you and one of the small sprockets is shot.


----------



## pjforward (Feb 19, 2013)

If a sprocket was worn wouldn't it slip in reverse as well?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

not necessarily, if the teeth are only rounded off in one direction. 

I am looking at one right now. reverse is fine but nothing forward and the sprocket is in sorry shape. I can watch the chain jumping.


----------

